# Blue velvet shrimp photos



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Recently I have made some photos of my blue velvet shrimps. I have them for a long time and they are breeding slowly. I have cleaned their tank couple of month ago, and that probably push their reproduction forward. The colony looks much more stable now.

Anyway, enjoy these little blue guys:













You will see more picture here: Neocaridina Davidi var. 'Blue Velvet' Shrimp Photos ...


----------



## kyle (Oct 9, 2006)

Nice shrimp and Nice Photography Skills


----------



## baishui (Jan 7, 2014)

igor.kanshyn said:


> You will see more picture here: Neocaridina Davidi var. 'Blue Velvet' Shrimp Photos ...


Igor, you have a really nice website there. I learnt a lot from it. Thanks.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Very nice Igor. The colour is amazing.


----------



## Fishlover_680 (May 5, 2009)

kyle said:


> Nice shrimp and Nice Photography Skills


Totally agree!


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

those are beauties, ill have to get some soon


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

baishui said:


> Igor, you have a really nice website there. I learnt a lot from it. Thanks.


Thank you. It's always not enough time for posting


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Thank you.

I have several very funny ones, they have lots of red on 'faces'. It's not easy to catch them in a tank.


----------



## shrimpzoo (Jan 15, 2012)

Are the offspring constantly blue ;o?


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Yes, they all are blue. I have these group for about 1.5 years.
Of course, not of them that blue like a pictured shrimps. And some of them have red dots on the body.


----------

